# FACE OFF show's Make Up How-Tos



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a link to the FXNetwork's FACE OFF show's How-To section for makeup (assume the Costume Ideas' thread is the correct place to post this). 

So far they have how-tos for the following effects:

Stitches
Mummy
'Face Off' Effect
Zombie
Burns
Blood Effects

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/howto


BTW I'm only able to see _all the pics_ on the first 2 effects. Is anyone else having difficulty viewing the photos?


Thought I would mention that the application deadline and casting calls for Season 2 ended last month so I assume things are in the works now for this next season.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for sharing! I watched the whole season on the show. loved it! especially the zombies!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I didn't know these were out there. I'll have to study them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads up. Season 2 on tonight. Also repeats tonight. There's a thread under General Discussions with times.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

I finally watched it for the first time last night and I loved it. I'm going to go back and watch the first season online. Cool show.


----------

